# Subclavian venogram



## ilovemyboys777@yahoo.com (Mar 10, 2014)

R/O subclavian superior vena cava syndrome. 

Procedure:  Bilateral subclavian venogram by arm injections. 

Description:  Bilateral hand IV is obtained and 10 ml dye is injected to both subclavian veins and jugular and are widely patent, so is the SVC. 

CONCLUSION:  No evidence of SVC syndrome

I was thinking 75860 but do I also do 36005-59 but I think it's wrong.


----------

